# Insufficient priveleges to access thread



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2009)

For some reason, I can't access this thread.

I get this message:

ColinJ, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

What's going on?


----------



## Noodley (26 Jul 2009)

I get the same message...


...but it'll probably only be yet another thread incorrectly stuck in Cafe to get some attention


----------



## Moderators (26 Jul 2009)

The thread in question was removed from the forum, along with several others as they were considered to be Spam.

It wasn't a very interesting thread, so you're not missing anything Colin


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2009)

Moderators said:


> The thread in question was removed from the forum, along with several others as they were considered to be Spam.
> 
> It wasn't a very interesting thread, so you're not missing anything Colin


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Noodley (26 Jul 2009)

Moderators said:


> ....considered to be Spam....wasn't a very interesting thread....



So I was right


----------

